# NIPPLE BURN WHILE RUNNING!!!!



## hoote (29 Dec 2005)

ohhhh so painful.  For the first time in 1.5 yrs I got it.  I had on a tighter heavier shirt which got all sweaty while I ran a 10k.  All the friction rubbed'em raw.  Any way of avoiding this?  Bandaids?  Body glide?  I wont' use that shirt again but just incase I run into this problem in the military, some advice would be great!


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (29 Dec 2005)

Don't run when its cold.........


----------



## medicineman (29 Dec 2005)

Maybe try some sort of lube - vaseline or some such thing.

MM


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (29 Dec 2005)

Surgical Tape.  

Never gun tape.  :'(


----------



## ZipperHead (29 Dec 2005)

I use Body Glide religiously, and I read somewhere never to wear cotton (the salt in your sweat is what actually does the "cutting" of your skin) and cotton is bad for retaining sweat. I haven't worn cotton t-shirts for running in better than 2 years (CoolMax, DriFit, etc for me), but a poor quality Coolmax shirt (rough on the inside) can be far worse than cotton, believe you me. 

If you have a Running Room, or the like, you can actually buy "nipple protectors", which are just glorified pieces of tape, it looks like. 

Body GLide is good as well if you get blisters, or chafing in your nether regions (just don't ask me to apply it......)

Al


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2005)

These'll work

Nipple Protectors


----------



## Scott (29 Dec 2005)

Oooooooooooohhh, hypno tassels!! I can help the guys quit smoking!!

Do they also come in CADPAT?


----------



## ZipperHead (29 Dec 2005)

I think the advantage of the nipple tassles would be if you got them in the fibre-optic lighting package (not shown, but no doubt on somebody's drawing board), you could act as points-man/woman/person, and not have to carry a flashlight. I suppose you would have to say "What are YOU looking at?!?!?!!" to everybody as they run the other way, though.......

Al


----------



## Gayson (2 Jan 2006)

80 pounds!


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> nipple tassles
> Al



HeLL, I got a couple of now-obsolete sets any of you can have.  >


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (2 Jan 2006)

My Mom is a marathon runner; I’ve seen many people bleeding at the finish line. For women they need a really good sports bra and Vaseline, I’ve seen guys use band-aids (bad idea - Can fall off), duct-tape (worse idea - rash) and Vaseline (good idea).  Personally I use a nice undershirt – made of that stretchy stuff, that dries extremely quickly but I have never run more than 5km.  I’ve heard nothing but good things about the ‘Nipple Guards’.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Jan 2006)

I've had my nipples bleed while trg for Mountain Man, I just put band-aids on 'em - problem solved!


----------



## Springroll (2 Jan 2006)

From personal experience of having cracked and bleeding nipples(from nursing my kids) there is a great product out there called Lansinoh. It is made for breast feeding mothers, but works great for healing any sort of nipple issue. It relieves pain and allows the wounds to heal much faster without forming a scab. 

To prevent future nipple issues, use some vaseline and apply it over the nipple and areola(the circle around your nipple). And try wearing an undershirt to prevent the t-shirt from sticking to your nipples.

If it does not heal within a a couple weeks, go in to see your doctor about a possible infection. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mac09 (2 Jan 2006)

I have ran Marathons and competitive cross country during University and found that the bandaids which are made from material (not plastic) work very well because they are a bit more sticky.  I use to wear them in a + formation over each nipple for any distance greater than 10 miles.

Hope this helps................If you wear the cheap bandaids, they will fall off after a short period of time.


----------



## winchable (2 Jan 2006)

Duct Tape Make Shift Manzere, Nuff said.


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 May 2007)

its official...I have bleeding nipples...which is embarassing when in gym...too my opinion...I will try those suggestion...it huuuurts badly...


----------



## vonGarvin (1 May 2007)

It's official: I'm disgusted by all this bleeding nipple talk.  My wife's bled due to razor-like teeth spouting out of our wee one when she was still breast feeding.  She'd call you all "panzies" or "panzers" or whatever  ;D


----------



## safeboy43 (1 May 2007)

I've heard <a href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Co9uuoH3xk">THIS</a> product helps  ;D

Seriously though, I have had this problem in the past. Any type of non irritating tape works well (Duct Tape).


----------



## scoutfinch (1 May 2007)

2x2 gauze attached with medical tape or bandaids before you run.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (1 May 2007)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I use Body Glide religiously, and I read somewhere never to wear cotton (the salt in your sweat is what actually does the "cutting" of your skin) and cotton is bad for retaining sweat. I haven't worn cotton t-shirts for running in better than 2 years (CoolMax, DriFit, etc for me), but a poor quality Coolmax shirt (rough on the inside) can be far worse than cotton, believe you me.
> 
> Body GLide is good as well if you get blisters, or chafing in your nether regions (just don't ask me to apply it......)



Body Glide + DriFit (or similar) = Money (I've done marathons, Ironmans, etc., so I've tried them all)  ... Band-Aids work, but make you look like a dork, esp. in a white shirt ... Body Glide also is great for preventing wetsuit rash ... available at most running & triathlon stoires, incl. Running Room.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (1 May 2007)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Body Glide + DriFit (or similar) = Money (I've done marathons, Ironmans, etc., so I've tried them all)  ... Band-Aids work, but make you look like a dork, esp. in a white shirt ... Body Glide also is great for preventing wetsuit rash ... available at most running & triathlon stoires, incl. Running Room.



Body Glide is the absolute best. So far, the only places that I have been able to find it is at the Running Room, but I swear by it. It works for nipple burn, chaffing between the thighs, and I have even used it on my feet during my BFT Ruck March. It really does work! Personally, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (1 May 2007)

LCIS-Tech said:
			
		

> Body Glide is the absolute best. So far, the only places that I have been able to find it is at the Running Room, but I swear by it. It works for nipple burn, chaffing between the thighs, and I have even used it on my feet during my BFT Ruck March. It really does work! Personally, I can't recommend it enough.



On really hot days, I've put it all over my feet, too (heels, between my toes) and it's been magic.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 May 2007)

I won't even tell you where *I* put it....   >


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (1 May 2007)

Along with wearing Body Glide you need to wear a decent Coolmax shirt.  People wearing cotton are more pronte to having the material stick to their bodies and increasing friction.  

That said, I'm running the Vancouver Marathon this weekend and even with Body Glide my nipples are likely going to fall off at the finishline (along with 2-3 toe nails.....


----------



## CougarKing (1 May 2007)

Having nipple burn is definitely better than having a pierced nipple ring torn off while wrestling (not me)


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (1 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> I won't even tell you where *I* put it....   >



Despite the confusing similarity of the names, the Safety _Dance _ should never replace the Safety _Briefing_.  :


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 May 2007)

try a product called mefix. avail at most drug stores this stuff sticks everywhere, non binding, and doesn't pull your skin off like most adhesive backed crap (bandaids) also higly breathable.


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

This site is unbelievable... Ive NEVER heard of 'nipple 'burn' before...


----------



## Yrys (30 May 2007)

... and it's not even the first thread on that subject !

Try looking into older threads for ''differents'' subjects...


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

Im not THAT interested...but thanks anyway, my natural hair sweater precludes the problem...


----------



## Krieger (8 Jun 2007)

WOW...the "hair sweater" and "Chafed nipples" visuals will now haunt me everytime i log onto here.  Anyways...I'm on course this summer and I know we can only wear the "fine" clothing included in our kits...ie. The Sweatsponge OD T-shirts, the Burlap Socks and our oh so constrictive underwear.  My question is, will the body glide work with the wool socks we have when we go on ruckmarches?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (8 Jun 2007)

Krieger said:
			
		

> WOW...the "hair sweater" and "Chafed nipples" visuals will now haunt me everytime i log onto here.  Anyways...I'm on course this summer and I know we can only wear the "fine" clothing included in our kits...ie. The Sweatsponge OD T-shirts, the Burlap Socks and our oh so constrictive underwear.  My question is, will the body glide work with the wool socks we have when we go on ruckmarches?



I haven't tried it, but there's no reason why it wouldn't ... moreover, I would (and did) go out to Mark's or MEC and get a decent pair of hiking socks and risk/take the jacking ...


----------



## GUNS (8 Jun 2007)

Don't run. ;D


----------

